# does anyone know were this john deere 4240s is.



## amhengineering (Oct 31, 2009)

can any body help,for some time have been trying to find my fathers old john deere 4240s, serial number 348554L.
i now know that it was exported from the uk in november 2002 and sent to iowa,usa and probably put into an auction.
does any one remember buying a 4240s in iowa around that time or just after,if so could you please contact me at [email protected]
any info would be gratefully received.


----------

